# Types of canines/foxes/felines you'd love to see as a suit?



## Flarveon (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm looking at getting a Mixed Candy suit when she opens 1st October, but have no ideas.

I'm an artist myself and plan on drawing the ref sheet myself.

I'd love ideas of a canine/fox you'd love to see, or a type of cat you'd like to see around!


----------



## Cam (Sep 19, 2010)

Silver foxes are ill B)


----------



## The DK (Sep 19, 2010)

you now ive never seen an austrailian shepard suit or a actuall hyena one either


----------



## Bir (Sep 19, 2010)

I would love to see a clouded leopard suit.

Not regular leopard. Clouded leopard.


----------



## The_Black_Cat_Suzy (Sep 19, 2010)

How about a Sun Glow fox (Red marbled)


----------



## Furr (Sep 19, 2010)

How about a Fossa, they aren't cats but they do look cat like and are in general awesome looking.


----------



## Jesie (Sep 19, 2010)

Screw that, how can you get into a slot for a commission from Mixed candy not even knowing what animal you want made yet? Those suits are Redonkulous price wise, and I myself would want a character done know full damn well I liked it and have liked it for a very long time.

It'a like someone going to a tattoo shop and picking the flash off the wall. Yeah, you like it now, but this will be on your body your entire life. Don't you wanna think it over some?

I would only get a character I have had and know I will keep for a long time still before I've ever commission a suit from someone like Mixed candy, simple because they cost so much.


----------



## Hyasinth (Sep 19, 2010)

I dunno, personally I would buy something from someone because I liked their skills... I mean I'm currently working for a semi-partial that I came up with out of the blue and will be eventually saving for another from a different artist. It all depends on what you like.

Some people really want a suit, but don't have a character/fursona they can use. Others just really want a suit made by a certain person, and don't care what they get specifically. 

As for what I'd like to see, thus far I haven't seen a cocker spaniel or an Irish setter, the sun glow fox mentioned is a nice idea (or maybe amber or gold pearl, the colors are relatively unusual), maybe a maned wolf (not too common I don't think), or like Bir said, a clouded leopard... or maybe an ocelot.


----------



## Flarveon (Sep 20, 2010)

All ideas sound good.  I do have characters, but they are complicated and cost heaps more to make. Personally I just love her style and will be discussing what to do for a suit. Artistic liberty though we are going to discuss breeds we'd both like to see


----------



## HoneyPup (Sep 20, 2010)

Any dog breed that is not a husky or similar. I'd like to see more hound dog breeds as fursuits. 
As for cats, an ocelot would be a cool choice. 
I'd pick something YOU like, and would like to wear, regardless of what species other people want to see, especially considering the price.


----------



## Deo (Sep 20, 2010)

There are ofcourse many choices, here are a few...
Fishing cat
Black footed cat
Jagarundi
Sand Cat


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 20, 2010)

The DK said:


> you now ive never seen an austrailian shepard suit or a actuall hyena one either


 
There was an aussie shepherd at AC, though I'll have to admit I've never seen a hyena one either.

As for OP's conundrum. You should totally go for a German Shepherd.


----------



## Deo (Sep 20, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> There was an aussie shepherd at AC, though I'll have to admit I've never seen a hyena one either.
> 
> As for OP's conundrum. You should totally go for a German Shepherd.


 

I've seen many hyena suits, a few aussie sheps, and tons of german sheherds and huskies. Please for the love of anything don't get a german shepard/husky/timber wolf/red fox there are so many of them that they're just 'meh'. I mean Mixed Candy could pull it off, but I don't think you want to be that 43rd wolf  or that 4th German Shepherd that MC made.


----------



## Glitch (Sep 20, 2010)

I'd like to see the beast to the left, kthnx.


----------



## SabellaFox (Sep 20, 2010)

The DK said:


> you now ive never seen an austrailian shepard suit or a actuall hyena one either



http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4495517/

Baracudaboy just posted this from LondonFurs Meet just taken yesterday. Thought I'd share with you with a new hyena suit. 

OP, its true you should work out what you'd like to see in your own fursona prior to commissioning.  

Now I'm partial to Desert and Fennec foxes since their ear size is more in scale with the suit head and fursuiter body size.


----------



## Flarveon (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm an Aussie myself so an Aussie shep is ideal. As for the classic suit ideas of wolves, foxes, huskies etc. They suit me, but no.

I want something playful and energetic, as I am quite hyper in suit /despite the heat/ and personally like the idea of a fossa, sand cat, or aussie shep. A shiba inu would be cool too.


----------



## Flarveon (Sep 21, 2010)

SabellaFox said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4495517/
> 
> Baracudaboy just posted this from LondonFurs Meet just taken yesterday. Thought I'd share with you with a new hyena suit.
> 
> ...


 
Excellent suit! Also, i'm a 5'5", 50kg girl. A smaller breed of canine or fox would be a nice change from the 6-7' fursuiting people who are MUCH bigger than me obviously XD


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 21, 2010)

I would like to see more extinct animal suits. xD

Also Dobermans that are another color beside the typical black and rust coloring.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 21, 2010)

Dholes.


----------



## Ukal (Sep 21, 2010)

Needs more Corgi's!  I will also be trying to get a suit commissioned by mixed candy on Oct 1st.


----------



## Flarveon (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey a corgi sounds interesting! I was also thinking a small japanese breed, or a type of extinct fox/canine, not sure yet~


----------



## Shico (Sep 22, 2010)

Gray fox, not a silver fox, a gray fox. They are like black, white, rusty red and gray all at once and really pretty and I rarely see anyone make them.


----------



## Flarveon (Sep 22, 2010)

That would be more well done by beetlecat I think; its a gorgeous design, though the price would be REALLY high due to the colours and all. But I shall keep it in mind! <3


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Sep 25, 2010)

Golden Jackals are quite handsome wild canines.


----------



## InuAkiko (Sep 26, 2010)

My vote goes for the aforementioned fennec. It would really suit the personality you want. I just ADORE the big ears, which yes indeed would look cute and comical on a fursuit. Plus I just REALLY REALLY love fennecs, and there are not enough of them!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eaeis (Sep 29, 2010)

AMG,African wild dog XD


----------



## reaux (Sep 29, 2010)

if i were you, i'd get a rarer canine or feline...way too many foxes, wolves, sheps, huskies, tigers, etc etc out there.  dogs with floppy ears are rarely made, for some reason.  get a beagle!  or a catahoula leopard dog!


----------



## Flarveon (Sep 30, 2010)

I was thinking a floppy eared dog, maybe a retriever even?


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 30, 2010)

Canines are overrated and overused, no matter how much I like them.

Cats, although barely used, aren't very original.

I'd like to see a badger fursuit...


----------

